# Is anyone taking asprin with Progynova?



## louise007 (Feb 11, 2009)

Dear ladies
I am confused about this-I am with ivi valencia and due to have DE attempt in a few weeks.My monitoring clinic -Essex and Herts say to take baby asprin 75mg daily with the progynova to reduce risk of blood clot especially as flying to spain .They say its normal protocal for them.However spanish clinic do not advise this as they say not part of their practice.What heve you other ladies been advised to do?
Any help welcome-
Thanks 
Louise


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Louise
I had DE treatment in Russia and the clinic advised taking asprin with progynova, Its debatable if its essential, but I cant think it would do any harm.

Karen xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 
I'm also taking aspirin with progynova, 
it seems standard at UCH- london
K


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi I am with IVI Valencia and am taking aspirin with the progynova and steroids and clexane and am having progesterone inj rather than pessaries. The clinic said they dont recommend it as they dont feel it is necesary but my Dr at home is supplying them as I took them on a previous sucessful cycle.


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

May be a silly question, but do you keep taking it all the way through ET? Is there a point that you shouldnt take it or is it just one a day all the way through treatment?


----------



## Wendeth (Sep 8, 2007)

Just to join the debate, i took Aspirin with IVI Barcelona with Progynova.  They were happy that it had been prescribed for me by my UK Clinic, under guidance of Dr ******* from the miscarriage clinic.  I also took steroids, clexane and injectable Gestone, all prescribed in the UK.

I was advised to start taking the Aspirin 2 - 4 weeks before DET and continue taking it (75mg of baby Aspirin) for the whole of the 2WW and then onto several months into the pregnancy (had it occurred), like week 20-24.

Good luck to everyone.

W


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

I have been advised to take them all up to 12 weeks pg.


----------

